
Driving Girls Out of Computer Science - abtinf
http://harmful.cat-v.org/political-correctness/girls-in-CS
======
helen842000
This is my understanding in a summary : If women wanted to be in I.T they
would be and he doesn't care much for fashion.

I'm a woman and I'm in I.T because I want to be, so I guess he's right.
Doesn't excuse the socks w/ sandals though.

------
jefe78
Does anyone else understand what the hell was trying to be said in that
article?! Incoherent as all hell..

~~~
dalke
I think he's trying to say that he the lack of gender balance in tech has
nothing to do with him, and since the things which women complain are lacking
for them are not things he finds he needs, then the complaints are all a bunch
of malarky - women aren't in IT simply because they don't want to be.

I disagree. Rather, I find the lack of any sort of root-cause analysis about
_why_ women don't want to be in IT to indicate large blind spot in the
author's understanding of the problem.

------
chriszf
I don't agree with everything, but he does have a point: where are all the
programs encouraging straight men to join the fashion industry?

~~~
helen842000
List any of the jobs you would stereotypically associate with women - e.g
hairdresser, cook, fashionista - the most famous people in all of these roles
are always men.

Men seem to take this type of role to the next level & turn it into an art
form.

If a man wants a role in an industry - they work for it and take it and push
it to new heights.

Women just need to do the same.

